# If spouse passes



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi just some feedback how many of you have relocated after a certain age. My husband is 72 and I am 71. We own a home about five blocks from the beach in Florida. We would like to make a change, still a couple hundred thousand on our house but will make a good profit if we sell. Is it too late to relocate to a new area? My concern is we have great hospitals close by. It's at a certain age I guess we need to worry about that, just asking.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 29, 2019)

We moved back to Clearwater at ages 79 & 80.  We had lived here before and we find the climate more agreeable than the desert southwest.
When moving to a new area, it is prudent to check and see that is has the things that are important _to you._    Our kids live in the pacific northwest and grandkids live in the northeast.  Being convenient to Tampa airport means we will see them more.

One place we lived people complained about noise from the railroad.  That railroad was built in 1908, the complainers failed to check things out.


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2019)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> Hi just some feedback how many of you have relocated after a certain age. My husband is 72 and I am 71. We own a home about five blocks from the beach in Florida. We would like to make a change, still a couple hundred thousand on our house but will make a good profit if we sell. Is it too late to relocate to a new area? My concern is we have great hospitals close by. It's at a certain age I guess we need to worry about that, just asking.


Hi Hula: Welcome. I appreciate your question as we are also contemplating a move, but will more than likely stay put. They just built and opened a new hospital maybe 10 minutes from our present home, but that’s not why we will probably stay. 

I am assuming your health is good now. It may not be a good idea to move if you are being treated for an illness and your present doctor is doing a good job for you. Most hospitals have to be accredited by meeting certain laws and conducting their business under certain regulations. So, most hospitals are equal in that department. 

There is a list of top ranked hospitals available. https://health.usnews.com/best-hospitals/rankings

Best U.K. to you


----------



## Knight (Dec 29, 2019)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> Hi just some feedback how many of you have relocated after a certain age. My husband is 72 and I am 71. We own a home about five blocks from the beach in Florida. We would like to make a change, still a couple hundred thousand on our house but will make a good profit if we sell. Is it too late to relocate to a new area? My concern is we have great hospitals close by. It's at a certain age I guess we need to worry about that, just asking.


You didn't mention why you were considering moving, or that you were considering a particular area to move to. As oldman pointed out hospitals are probably one of the lesser things to be concerned about.  You mentioned expecting to have money left over if you sell, depending on where you are considering relocating to that excess could be used up very fast.


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

oldman said:


> Hi Hula: Welcome. I appreciate your question as we are also contemplating a move, but will more than likely stay put. They just built and opened a new hospital maybe 10 minutes from our present home, but that’s not why we will probably stay.
> 
> I am assuming your health is good now. It may not be a good idea to move if you are being treated for an illness and your present doctor is doing a good job for you. Most hospitals have to be accredited by meeting certain laws and conducting their business under certain regulations. So, most hospitals are equal in that department.
> 
> ...


Wow that's awesome thank you


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

We thought of moving to Oregon  or maybe North Carolina


----------



## Liberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!  We are so very glad we did not move. Talked about it.  Think a lot of folks contemplate that issue when retiring.

For us, personally speaking, so think it would have been a mistake.  Have had some others that did move tell us we were smart...lol.  

Advice, become very familiar with the area where you think you want to live - stay there for at least a month at a time during the worst "mean season" in that locale, so you see its underbelly.  Think of your chosen lifestyle and what you may be giving up or getting anew that would balance out and help you with your decision.  Often we take  the everyday comfort zone experiences for granted and then become a "fish out of water" when they are not there. 

Its the price we pay for being human, I guess...lol.   "Its a wise man that knows his own self".  Good luck!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 29, 2019)

Age has nothing to do with anything.  Would you rather be unhappy some place for 5 years or move to where you think you'll be happy for those same 5 years?

Like Liberty said,  "Advice, become very familiar with the area where you think you want to live - stay there for at least a month at a time during the worst "mean season" in that locale, so you see its underbelly. " 

 Like the saying goes,  "You know what you're leaving but don't know what you will find'', so be sure you know where you're going before you go.  Moving is an expensive decision if done in haste and for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Welcome to the forum!  We are so very glad we did not move. Talked about it.  Think a lot of folks contemplate that issue when retiring.
> 
> For us, personally speaking, so think it would have been a mistake.  Have had some others that did move tell us we were smart...lol.
> 
> ...


I think about our age and wonder if it is wise at this point of our lives


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2019)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> We thought of moving to Oregon


What part of Oregon are you considering?
I may be able to help


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> What part of Oregon are you considering?
> I may be able to help


Outside of Portland. Just one thought we just really dont know as of yet.. sometimes I wonder if taking trips to various places is alot better then moving


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Dec 29, 2019)

I would consider whether or not the state requires state income taxes before relocating Although in our tax bracket it’s not very high but still one less worry and expense.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2019)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> Outside of Portland. Just one thought we just really dont know as of yet.. *sometimes I wonder if taking trips to various places is alot better then moving*


Absolutely
Scope it out first
Research, research, research
Then, go and see
Waaaay cheaper in the long run

Real estate in the *Portland* suburbs has been skyrocketing in the last 20-30 years
Actually, all of the *Willamette Valley* is quite high now
The temps are moderate, but the rain is rather constant on the left side of the Cascades
*Medford* seems to be *THEE* pace for retirees of late, great shopping, medical
But that is getting steep too

*Bend*, on the east side of the Cascades, is another
Great shopping, amenities, medical
Great weather too (sun!!!)


----------



## Islandgypsy (Jan 2, 2020)

We’re 73, have moved 29 times since married. We finally settled in Marathon, Florida.

Our experience suggested that moving works best when moving to a place instead of moving away from a place. 

We have everything we need here, including very friendly neighbors who share our joy of life. It’s very close to paradise for us.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 6, 2020)

We looked at the Oregon coast some years ago.  The mortgage on our Florida home was paid off, but it was much more expensive to buy out there.  Arizona was affordable.  Many of the residents there  in Arizona were refugees from the high cost of living in the Pacific Northwet.
The Oregon coast is very scenic.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Age has nothing to do with anything.  Would you rather be unhappy some place for 5 years or move to where you think you'll be happy for those same 5 years?
> 
> Like Liberty said,  "Advice, become very familiar with the area where you think you want to live - stay there for at least a month at a time during the worst "mean season" in that locale, so you see its underbelly. "
> 
> Like the saying goes,  "You know what you're leaving but don't know what you will find'', so be sure you know where you're going before you go.  Moving is an expensive decision if done in haste and for the wrong reasons.



Strongly agree.  I've lived all over, and have found most places, on balance, to be about the same.  By that I mean there will always be things you like and things you hate. For instance, I hate the heat in Alabama, but I hate the sparcity of green living things here.

And beware of the fallacy that if you loved a place in your 30s you will love it your 70s.  I loved the excitement and activity of a city on the east coast in my 20s, but would hate the hassle and driving distances now.  What was easy and fun and exciting in younger days may be a big drag now.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I would consider whether or not the state requires state income taxes before relocating Although in our tax bracket it’s not very high but still one less worry and expense.



Also the property tax rates.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Islandgypsy said:


> We’re 73, have moved 29 times since married. We finally settled in Marathon, Florida.
> 
> Our experience suggested that moving works best when moving to a place instead of moving away from a place.
> 
> We have everything we need here, including very friendly neighbors who share our joy of life. It’s very close to paradise for us.




Agree.  Why are you wanting to move?  Moving, in itself, is an incredibly stressful and taxing endeavor, and always way more expensive that you think it will be -- thousands of dollars to move your stuff and the costs of travel, etc, for you. replacing stuff that won't work in the new home, and so on.  It takes months to move and really settle in.  And you have to find a whole new support system -- doctors, hairdressers, lawyers, plumbers friends, etc.

I wouldn't move to another city again if the walking dead were coming over my back wall.  

Most of the moving I did was mostly paid for by Uncle Sam (military orders), but it always cost us  quite a few $$s out of pocket.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 7, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Also the property tax rates.


Yes indeed


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2020)

I considered it after Rick died last April. Decided it was in my financial, and social, best interest to stay put. My home is paid for, it is small, and easy to get around. My expenses are not high. So, until the time comes I may need a greater level of assistance, I will stay here.
I live in a mobile home park, so no property taxes. And my lot rent is MUCH cheaper than apartment rental.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 7, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I considered it after Rick died last April. Decided it was in my financial, and social, best interest to stay put. My home is paid for, it is small, and easy to get around. My expenses are not high. So, until the time comes I may need a greater level of assistance, I will stay here.
> I live in a mobile home park, so no property taxes. And my lot rent is MUCH cheaper than apartment rental.


Here in Tucson we have a retirement community about 2 miles from my house, mobile houses that are fully owned, but the HOA is pretty high (I think it's over $120 a month).  Good for people that like to socialize, it doesn't appeal to me, I like my house much better.

https://www.tucsonestates.com/view/amenities.aspx


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2020)

@Catlady  My lot rent here is $508, but going up to $520 in April.  Senior apartment communities can be two or three times that, or more, per month.  So, I am staying here.  They maintain the roads in winter, and they pay the water and trash collection.  I am comfortable with what I pay


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 11, 2020)

I agree with one of the other post...why are you guys considering moving?  Once you sit down and figure out the WHY...you will have your answer.   Make a Pros and Cons list and see if the Pros out weight the Cons..  I am sure you guys will make the best decision to suit you.  If you feel in your heart, it will be a good move... GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 12, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Also the property tax rates.


In some states you can abate the property tax rates.  Income tax rate is another story...lol.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2020)

Not sure how the question relates to the thread heading of "If spouse passes."  

Also, it appears the OP has left the building.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 12, 2020)

Florida and some other states do not have income tax.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> @Catlady  My lot rent here is $508, but going up to $520 in April.  Senior apartment communities can be two or three times that, or more, per month.  So, I am staying here.  They maintain the roads in winter, and they pay the water and trash collection.  I am comfortable with what I pay


Wow Marie! I didn't think anyone here was paying less than me but you are. I don't blame you for staying put. Our carrying charge (aka HOA fee) is $544. As you pointed out, senior housing would cost much more, even public housing. Our carrying charge includes heat and hot water and all maintenance of common areas, so all I pay is for electric (around $58 until summer) and internet ($56).


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 8, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva  another plus is I like the area I am in. Shopping is near, and easy access to the express way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> @OneEyedDiva  another plus is I like the area I am in. Shopping is near, and easy access to the express way.


Me too Marie. I can walk to just about everywhere I need to be and everything I need to do.


----------



## bingo (Mar 9, 2020)

we sold our house in nc...
no one there to peep in at us...
especially if we are in nursing home...
took that chunk to completely pay off new place 6 miles from our daughter ..plus one new vehicle...


----------

